# Heavy 10 restore project



## Old Iron (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like you have all the goodies that go with it. As for that little 6 and 8 th. I would even worry about it, You'll get used to that and work around it.

Paul


----------



## lazyLathe (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like an excellent lathe!!!
A perfect one for restoration work!

As for the noise, check to see that all the gears are meshing correctly.
They may need to be set.
Could also be the spindle bearings that are shot and need to be replaced.
Also check the the thrust bearing is correctly adjusted.

Could be a quick fix or not!

Andrew


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 3, 2012)

Only reason I can think of is it was being used as a oil seal and I've never seen that before.

Paul


----------



## lazyLathe (Feb 4, 2012)

+1 on the rebuild book!!

I have one and am planning on doing my 9A.
I bought the book and the rebuild kit.
It is definitely not a weekend job!

Very thorough and tells you step by step what to look for, do and how to repair or fix the lathe.

Andrew


----------



## swbrooks (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Mike,
    If you would like a kit, drop me a note and I'll be glad to discount one for you since you already have the manual.   That was a nice score on the heavy 10.  I've never seen the cellophane either.  My guess is that the bearing vent holes got plugged up at some point and it was an attempt to keep the oil in the headstock.   I've seen stranger things.    Regards,Steve


----------



## swbrooks (Feb 9, 2012)

It's just a dowel pin to locate the headstock on the bed so that the geartrain lines up properly with the gearbox.  Most of them are not a tight fit anyway so I usually just mount the head on the pin, push it to the far left against the pin and bolt it down.   I sent you a reply pm on the kit.  Regards  Steve


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 10, 2012)

I recently semi-tore down my 10L do repaint and check some of the innards. I found the same thing - lots of gooed together chips in the apron and gear box. Some plugged oil feed holes too from the cups. Very interesting adventure - I'll be watching your progress and reports intently!  Nice find BTW - lots of extras on that machine.


----------



## tkingmo (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweet! Taper attachment and lots of tooling.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

I found some "wrinkle" black and "wrinkle" red on amazon - http://www.amazon.com/Krylon-Wrinkle-Textured-Spray-Finish/dp/B0038DAMMM  I don't know what other colors it may be available in though. 

-Ron


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 1, 2012)

Wrinkle finishes aren't generally available in many colors. Common practice is to use on of the limited colors as a base coat and lightly overcoat with the desired finish color.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking very sharp!

-Ron


----------



## nolo (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful job.  Now get it dirty


----------



## rw1 (Aug 13, 2012)

mrb -

Fabulous work -really looks great!  Thanks for posting your efforts.

Is a soft brass wire wheel the ticket for shining up the metal?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 13, 2012)

Excellent job! You did a very nice restore on your lathe! I am in the process of doing the same thing and your pics are very inspirational! Thanks for the info on polishing the shiney bits, that's what I intend to do also. Man I love this old american iron!


----------

